# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الأولى >  لا اله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله

## حبيبى يا رسول الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


متشكر يا دكتورة ومش عارف اشكرك ازاى     
على شرحك القيم الاكثر من رائع



                                                     شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 


                                                                                 محمود السيد 
                                                                                   الجامعه المفتوحه الاسماعيليه.

----------


## البرنس1

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 

شكرا جزيلا يادكتورة علي مجهود حضرتك الاكثر من رائع لنا احمد سالم طالب بالفرقه الأولي بالتعليم المفتوح جامعة الأسماعيلية   شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

مشكووووووووووور الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------

